# Bent Aluminum Arrows



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

I shoot traditional wood arrows and do not have much experience with aluminum. My brother in law came over with his compound this weekend to shoot at a new GlenDel buck target that I purchased.

He has an old PSE compound, 29" draw length, his bow is set to 60-65#(he is not sure) He usually uses Easton arrows, but he bought Fall Stalker True Flight 2117 arrows. During the shooting session he had 3 nocks break on him and 6 of the twelve arrow he was shooting were bent.

I am not sure what the correct spine number is from this manufacturer for that weight. I think he had them cut to 30". I told him, just a guess, that maybe his arrows were under spined for the weight. He was convinced the arrows were cheap. He even thought maybe the GlenDel buck target was partially responsible for the arrows being bent slightly (the force of the arrows hitting the target causing them to bend - I didn't agree). He was also shooting a lot worse than he normally does as he normally shoots with Eastons. He thought the bent arrows may have caused his inconsistency in shots as he was using them. (Also, not sure but maybe he used 2117 in the Easton XX75 so that is why he chose that number in the Fall Stalkers) Again, I don't know very much about aluminum arrows other than the numbering system can be different between manufacturers. This is what I told him and that I would post here to further investigate.

Anyone have ideas here or what arrow he should be using in the Fall Stalkers.

Thanks.


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

Assuming a 100 grain point, 30" arrow and mechanical release, he is slightly underspined. He should be nearer .350-.375 (2216). But its not a huge difference. Carbon arrows would actually fall into the .400 spine range for his setup. His 2117 is a .400 spine, so unless he is having tuning problems, he is more than likely fine on spine with an older setup... Oh and it definitely wouldnt cause bent arrows.

Im pretty sure Fall Stalkers are made from weaker aluminum. I recall them being cheaply made and easily bent. No where near as sturdy as XX78's. 

Have a good one---Matt


----------



## Wvinter (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Matt. I will pass the info on to him. You are from NJ. He bought them at Sportsmen's center. He was going to call them up and discuss. He may have tuning issues. BTW he uses a mechanical release and 125gr field points. After reading your post and talking to a few peeps, I think he prolly is having tuning issues or cheap arrows. He said the arrows were a lot cheaper, in cost, than the Easton's he normally buys. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Mvinter, Your brother is right. The arrows are cheap. They have more aluminum so are softer than one with a better alloy, such as XX-75. That's why they bend more easily. They can be straightened, but it's not going to help.

You are right also:
These arrows are way underspined for the length and bow weight. I used 65# being as you didn't know. It's always better to arr on the stiff side with arrows. You can get on www.bowjackson.com and use their interactive arrow selector, but I just did it and the aluminum arrows suggested for 65# and 30" is 2512, 2413, 2314, and 2415.

I used to shoot 2117's and they are suited for 65# at 27" length with round wheels or maybe energy wheels. Not with today's hard, fast cams.


----------

